# Support Kontakt zu Alutech?



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2021)

Moin

Ich hab da ne Frage zu meinem Tofane v1.
Leider bekomme ich wiederholt unter [email protected] keine Antwort.

Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, Informationen zu erhalten?

Irgendwie schade/komisch, das ich seit November keinerlei Rückmeldung bekommen…


----------



## ShockRox_71 (31. Dezember 2021)

Hast Du mal probiert anzurufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2021)

Noch nicht.

Email ist halt kompatibel mit meiner Arbeitszeit.


----------



## rzOne20 (31. Dezember 2021)

Na vielleicht haben die zu über die Feiertage? Bei mir hatten die immer total fix geantwortet, oft sogar der Chef selber.


----------



## NukaCola (31. Dezember 2021)

E-Mail kannste bei den meisten vergessen. Mittlerweile rufe ich nur noch an, wenn möglich.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Na vielleicht haben die zu über die Feiertage?


Erste Mail am 15.11., zweite am 21.12.

Ich denke, anrufen geht dann bestimmt erst wieder ab dem 10.1.


----------

